# French Basketball



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone could give me some insight on the top French prospects for the next few years. It would be very helpful if the prospects you bring up have perhaps a future in the NBA. Also, if anyone knows a website with primarily French basketball (aside from Euroleague), please post that up for me.

Thanks much in advance


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Top prospects for the next few years :

Johan Petro
Tahirou Sani

Those two are likely 1st rounders/lotto picks in the 2005/2006 draft

Other guys that could make it :

Pape Phillipe Amagou
Alain Koffi
Tebo Sofolosha

I think nbadraft.net has a profile for each of them.

About the websites : I assume you want them in English. Go to telebasket.com, it is generally speaking a good site and has a detailed section for each major European league, including the French one. You can also check eurobasket.com, which works on the same principle but it's not as good as telebasket.


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

Some links to french basketball (y'all might need a dictionary, it's in french well some parts anyway).

http://www.lequipe.fr/Basket/index.html
http://www.basketfrance.com/
http://www.basketzone.com/asp/mai_home/hom_acc.asp
http://www.basketpro.com/
http://www.ifrance.com/basketball/
http://sport24.com/bask/
http://www.basketstat.com/index.php
http://fr.telebasket.com/eng/

This is also an interesting link
http://www.internationalbasketball.com/

This is a link to a site of a belgian player in france, maybe you can find other stuff about other players too.
http://www.doumlauwers.com/


check out the sites, maybe you'll find what you need about french basketball ( if you want i can also give you all the links to all the clubs!!)


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Good thing I took french the past 2 years...

Oui, je parle francais! Oui!

Being multilingual is cool.

But anyways, than you much for the websites!

Also, I've heard about Johan Petro, he was born in 87, and is already on his way to being one of the best players in France. He's predicted to go top 3 whenever he declares from the draft.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Don't forget NCAA french prospects  

Terence Parker and Morandais has a ( little ) chance to go to the NBA. Ronny turiaf will go in the NBA :yes:

Then, you can add Maybe Jonathan Aka ( born in 1986 ), who signed with the ASVEL, he played with the PBR ( Paris Basket Racing ) last season ( junior team, not pro ) and is considered as the best 86' prospect after Petro. I hope he makes it cause I once played with him, at a detection, he ****ed us damn too hard lol  
It's always cool to see someone you played against succeed.


----------

